# A limit on pokemon related threads



## Hells Malice (Mar 21, 2010)

If anyone has wandered over to NDS - games (and i'm pretty damn sure 90% of people here have), you'd easily have notice that 9/10 threads is f***ing pokemon related.

People talking about pokemon and being enthusiastic about it is all good, but there comes a point when we have to say "Woah, alright, this is getting stupid."
The section is basically a no mans land unless you have a gigantic raging boner for pokemon, and enjoy answering incredibly stupid questions.

There needs to be some kind of stern announcement about no more pokemanz threads being made. Sticky one or two threads for the fans, and then give temp bans to anyone who posts a new thread (due to a rules violation).

Regardless of if my suggestion is really viable or not, something definitely needs to be done before the section is overrun and ruined by pokemon.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 21, 2010)

Like this one?



How about a Pokemon Board? That way, it would be related and there would be an easy way for peole to see what hasn't been posted and it would cut back on repeat threads.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 21, 2010)

Don't worry, it'll pass. All unnecessary Pokemon threads are being locked anyway. Don't care for Pokemon? Post in other threads (as hard as it may be to locate them in the pile of Pokefan threads).


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 21, 2010)

It was like this when Bowser's Inside Story came out too. The sad thing is, even when the patch/fix comes out for all the mainstream flash carts, the r4 clone users will still be whining about it for months.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 21, 2010)

i 2nd and also 3rd that all patch threads should be banned too especially from the eof!

as for pokemon itself


----------



## Tac 21 (Mar 21, 2010)

pokemon rules the portable gaming popularity boards. if you don't like it then go someplace else.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 21, 2010)

Tac 21 said:
			
		

> pokemon rules the portable gaming popularity boards. if you don't like it then go someplace else.


than keep it IN THEM boards than!


----------



## Opium (Mar 21, 2010)

It'll die down eventually. People will get their AP patch and be off playing. Until then we'll keep locking threads when they multiply or get out of hand.


----------



## Jeff88 (Mar 21, 2010)

I suggest whiners like this OP should get temp ban as well.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 21, 2010)

As long as the topics aren't spam, who cares what game they're about?


----------



## Snorlax (Mar 22, 2010)

Pokemon subforum!
Go go go!


----------

